# GOLDSMITHS MA FILMMAKING (Directing Fiction)



## makeko (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello hello! Im Makeko I recently graduated in Film and Media Studies in Europe.

I would like to know if anyone has any reviews/experiences w the MA Filmmaking (Directing Fiction) at Goldsmiths University in London. 

Any comments, suggestions, good points, critics etc are greatly appreciated!!!!  Masters are very expensive so I really want to know what am I really investing in.

Also, if you have any other MA Filmmaking (fiction) suggestions in the UK please let me know (excluding LFS and NFTS which are too expensive for my budget).

Thank you!


----------



## shirleyz (Apr 18, 2022)

Hey Makeko, do you mean that you've already received an offer from Goldsmiths? I am still waiting for a response from them. Good luck!


----------



## Koutai (Apr 19, 2022)

I will attend an interview for the MA Filmmaking (Cinematography path). Wish me luck and I wait for comments who have studied here.


----------



## bipulgarera (Jun 14, 2022)

Koutai said:


> I will attend an interview for the MA Filmmaking (Cinematography path). Wish me luck and I wait for comments who have studied here.


Hey! How'd your interview go?


----------



## Koutai (Jun 14, 2022)

bipulgarera said:


> Hey! How'd your interview go?


It was actually more focused on the technical aspects than I expected. Although I did it fine, I am waistlisted right now.


----------



## makeko (Jun 14, 2022)

Koutai said:


> It was actually more focused on the technical aspects than I expected. Although I did it fine, I am waistlisted right now.


i don't know if goldmsiths is your first option, but if it is, i wish you the best of luck  
i applied for the directing fiction pathway at the end of april but havent heard from them since.... they only told me to submit another document last month but.... still no response..... how much did it take for them to give you an answer after the interview? and how long was all the process of your application?


----------



## Koutai (Jun 14, 2022)

makeko said:


> i don't know if goldmsiths is your first option, but if it is, i wish you the best of luck
> i applied for the directing fiction pathway at the end of april but havent heard from them since.... they only told me to submit another document last month but.... still no response..... how much did it take for them to give you an answer after the interview? and how long was all the process of your application?


I applied at the end of January. They sent me a questionnaire on March, and then mailed me on April 12 saying I have an interview on May 12, exactly a month later. I had the interview and at 28 May they sent me the mail saying I am on the waitlist. 

It is my first choice yes, I also have an offer from York which I will choose in case Goldsmiths doesn't come. But I still wanna wait at least until July. Thank you


----------



## Koutai (Jun 19, 2022)

Hey guys, I am waiting for response from Goldsmiths now but its not being accredited by ScreenSkills, CILECT or BAFTA gives me questions. Do you know the industry links there? 



On the other half I have an unconditional offer from York which is accredited by ScreenSkills and BAFTA


----------



## makeko (Jun 22, 2022)

hello! so i've talked to several recent graduates of the MA Filmmaking (directing fiction pathway) from goldsmiths. They overall had a great experience there and did not regret it. One of them also commented me on how some of students have little to no experience in making short films before entering the course. 

The people that I had talked with were working on different films atm but i dont know if it was thanks to the job placements at goldsmiths. HOWEVER, one thing they all commented was how little it was connected to "the professional world". The staff apparently tries to help though, with different job opportunities in the media, links with other recent graduates, etc.. But yeah, in terms of "industry links" its very limited. 

I would suggest you to choose the programme that suits your ambitions as a filmmaker. Look at the modules, the professors, the work from recent graduates and consider which option is better for you. Those accreditations might help you in the future, but I think that specially in film, nothing is really guaranteed.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Koutai (Jun 22, 2022)

makeko said:


> hello! so i've talked to several recent graduates of the MA Filmmaking (directing fiction pathway) from goldsmiths. They overall had a great experience there and did not regret it. One of them also commented me on how some of students have little to no experience in making short films before entering the course.
> 
> The people that I had talked with were working on different films atm but i dont know if it was thanks to the job placements at goldsmiths. HOWEVER, one thing they all commented was how little it was connected to "the professional world". The staff apparently tries to help though, with different job opportunities in the media, links with other recent graduates, etc.. But yeah, in terms of "industry links" its very limited.
> 
> ...



Yes, this helps a lot thank you! 

In both universities the program suits me well and both have good facilities. That is why if I don't get a response from Goldsmiths till the end of this week I will go for York. Goldsmiths could be good for developing as an artist while as an international student job is important for me and since I discovered York has some nice industry ties within the Yorkshire network (SIGN for example) I felt closer to there but still Goldsmiths is worth it. So the decision is pure chance from now on  , I don't want to wait more because the visa process may take longer.


----------



## makeko (Jun 22, 2022)

i wish you the best of luck! i'm sure you'll do great.

may i ask you if you have any film background/experience? I applied for goldsmiths but have an unconditional offer from a school where the deadline is quite soon. I want to see if its actually possible to get into goldsmiths or if its too competitive.

thanks!


----------



## Koutai (Jun 22, 2022)

makeko said:


> i wish you the best of luck! i'm sure you'll do great.
> 
> may i ask you if you have any film background/experience? I applied for goldsmiths but have an unconditional offer from a school where the deadline is quite soon. I want to see if its actually possible to get into goldsmiths or if its too competitive.
> 
> thanks!



I am a History major graduate but I did a minor in Film and got involved in few short film and music video projects


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2022)

Koutai said:


> I am a History major graduate but I did a minor in Film and got involved in few short film and music video projects


Remember to add your application to our database when you can as it has fields for film experience etc and that will help a lot of future applicants. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chrislena (Jul 3, 2022)

Hello! i just read all your comments and I wish you good luck! I hope both have news from Goldsmiths very soon 
I'm here because i'm looking for reviews from different schools. I hope you guys or someone could help me.

I'm interesting to study an MA Film directing, and the options I've been seeing are:
- MetFilm school
- Goldsmiths University
- University south of Wales
- Edinburgh Napier University
The comments about Goldsmiths have been really helpfulp to me, if you or someone else know something about how good are the other schools I mentioned, i would appreciate you tell me what you know  

Thank you!


----------

